# Show your newest HANDY WORK!



## NO ChoP!

Not really anywhere to post pics of amateur handy work, sooo.......

Hoping to achieve Magnus's "newest knife" thread popularity, lol!!!

Please, join in! WIP's, pics, whatever...
View attachment 15812
View attachment 15811


A couple of Carters with Snakewood sandwich sayas

A vintage 10" Forgecraft with stabilized black ash burl, black spacer, shamrock mosaic pins


----------



## NO ChoP!

This was for me by a fellow forum member; greasedbullet.

He's been making some interesting stuff; hopefully he'll share a pic or two....

View attachment 15813


It's a little 1095 carbon necker with kydex sheath; single beveled...pretty sweet!


----------



## stereo.pete

Bevels on the wrong side of that necker :nunchucks: , but it does look pretty cool, very ninja! I am still waiting on two blades from Peter's Heat Treating before I can update my WIP thread.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Somehow, when the thread got moved, the pics were deactivated, so...



View attachment 15950


----------



## NO ChoP!

Due to the new subforum rules, I won't post pics of the neck knife, as it's not kitchen knife related...sorry.

Thanks for the new subforum, guys!


----------



## greasedbullet

stereo.pete said:


> Bevels on the wrong side of that necker :nunchucks: , but it does look pretty cool, very ninja! I am still waiting on two blades from Peter's Heat Treating before I can update my WIP thread.



No Chop is left handed so I made it lefty friendly. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## greasedbullet

NO ChoP! said:


> Due to the new subforum rules



This is why I will not be sharing pics for the time being. I have been told not to. I will be sharing in the future I promise. This is probably going to be my new favorite subforum.


----------



## NO ChoP!

A few more sayas and a rehandle on a vintage Sabatier oyster knife...


----------



## Brad Gibson

great work. and really cool oyster knife!


----------



## Zwiefel

Love the saya on the little parer...nice lines.


NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 16077



Love the snakeskin look on these...


NO ChoP! said:


> Somehow, when the thread got moved, the pics were deactivated, so...
> 
> View attachment 15949


----------



## Lefty

Looking great!


----------



## chinacats

NO ChoP! said:


> A few more sayas and a rehandle on a vintage Sabatier oyster knife...
> 
> View attachment 16079



Love the look of this one. Saya's are looking pretty nice as well.


----------



## andre s

:thumbsup: Thread, NO ChoP!
:thumbsup: Subforum
:thumbsup: Work!

I realize pictured knife doesn't get much love on this forum but here goes anyway, my (first) contribution to the thread. I just re-handled the 270 suji. Cocobolo, Yellow spacer, Alum rivets. I'm usually a fan of simpler handles, but I tried keeping it somewhat playful on this one.









Keep the thread alive!


----------



## Dream Burls

Nice work NO ChoP. Keep em coming.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Nice, andre s. What is the knife?

Here is my 8" Forgie with:

African Blackwood scales
Blue fiber spacers
1/8" daisy mosaic pins in brass/ nickel

added a little octo-shape this time....






Forgive the shadowy camera phone pics...


----------



## Lefty

You're getting damn good, Chris!


----------



## andre s

It's an artifex,
BTW, love seeing the forgecrafts, old hickory etc being refurbished.
nice work.
-Andre


----------



## NO ChoP!

Got five more done...

Zebrawood
Wenge
Padauk




I found that Zebrawood really stinks like zebra dung!

And, I probably wont work with Padauk again, as I found it splinters way too easily. I had to sand down the edges far more than I intended; very fragile wood.

I was surprised at how dark the wenge turned out as well....


----------



## Dream Burls

NO ChoP!
I was surprised at how dark the wenge turned out as well....[/QUOTE said:


> Wenge will turn almost black when oiled. It also darkens over time naturally.


----------



## Lefty

Looking good, my man! Zebrawood is nice to work, besides the sorta funky smell. I just used some oak, and it reminded me of an old workshop in the best possible way.


----------



## don

Really nice work!


----------



## Brad Gibson

Nice forge no chop! I love my wa handled mhenry forge conversion! They rock


----------



## NO ChoP!

So, here is a John Pimble edition Forgie/ Hickory style 10" chef...

Ziricote scales, padauk and white fiber spacers, mosaic pins

I turned the 1/2 tang into a stick tang.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Nice work Chris, very adventurous of you to go all hidden tang on us!
Me likey


----------



## NO ChoP!

I kept the exact profile of the original Pimble Hickory handle, as I really liked it....


----------



## NO ChoP!

with saya....

zebrawood
bloodwood


----------



## NO ChoP!

Bocote saya for the Ealy...


----------



## andre s

Those are particularly nice. 
Sweet complement to the handle! With such rich grain, it's nice to see the whole "motif" kept simple.
good stuff


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Nice job, Chris -

I am glad you guys are finally getting to making sayas.

M


----------



## CanadianMan

Amazing job on the saya!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## cheflarge

+1..... Amazing job all the way around!!! If I only had half that talent. Very impressive.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Great job with the matching saya for the Del!
Thanks for sharing Chris.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Andre nice cocobolo looks great. Holy Smokes Chris you been busy,nice work sayas too.Good to see Old Hickorys & Oyster knife getting upgrades.Put nice wood on anything & everything.


----------

